# Mercer County?



## wrxbert (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone in Mercer county??


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

Where in Mercer County are you?


----------



## wrxbert (Apr 6, 2006)

Hamilton


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

East Windsor


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

East Windsor too.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

ipaul said:


> East Windsor too.


Sounds like we need to have a RBR gathering in town. I'm in Robbinsville.

Where are you guys riding. soemthing tells me we've ridden together and didn't know it. I do a couple Princeton Freewheeler rides per week out of Cranbury and Bordentown. How bout you?


----------



## briguy32161 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ewing here


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

biknben said:


> Sounds like we need to have a RBR gathering in town. I'm in Robbinsville.
> 
> Where are you guys riding. soemthing tells me we've ridden together and didn't know it. I do a couple Princeton Freewheeler rides per week out of Cranbury and Bordentown. How bout you?


I ride out of monmouth county mostly when doing group rides. I meet up with team members at the reservoir for the majority of the rides. Who, knows, I'm sure we've passed. I look like captain america in my team garb.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Mercerville, I just joined PFW and have been on 2 rides last fall out of Cranbury with Norm. My goal is to ride everyday (not the winter or cold weather yet or rain) but realistically I ride 2-4 days per week. I ride towards East Windsor, Lawrence, Princeton, Allentown, Crosswicks. If I don't have time, I do a few laps around my neighborhood on my comfort bike before dinner, each lap is 2 miles so I may do 4 laps before dinner.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

ipaul said:


> ...I meet up with team members at the reservoir for the majority of the rides. Who, knows, I'm sure we've passed. I look like captain america in my team garb.


What team? I've raced with Skylands in the past. Racing is not on my priority list right now. Kinda burnt out after many years of racing. Give me the 411 on your reservoir ride. I need a change of scenery.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

biknben said:


> What team? I've raced with Skylands in the past. Racing is not on my priority list right now. Kinda burnt out after many years of racing. Give me the 411 on your reservoir ride. I need a change of scenery.


I ride with Brielle. Most of my training is in the east windsor, millstone location. If you ride in that area, just let me know and we can hook up. The team rides are good, but the area is a bit of pain compared to the east windsor area. They usually head out this way any how.


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

biknben said:


> Sounds like we need to have a RBR gathering in town. I'm in Robbinsville.
> 
> Where are you guys riding. soemthing tells me we've ridden together and didn't know it. I do a couple Princeton Freewheeler rides per week out of Cranbury and Bordentown. How bout you?


I am a PFW member as well, though I haven't ridden with them much this year. I ride mostly in the EW/Allentown/Millstone/Jackson areas, mostly solo or with 1-2 other guys. I'm a big (6'4", 240lb) guy on a black and red Giant TCR C1.


----------

